# Looking for Ellie, Dogie, and Tad!



## vinamae (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm needing 3 more cards to complete my Welcome Amiibo series. 
*I'm looking for Ellie, Dogie, and Tad. *
Here's a FULL LIST of dupes I have. I have SO MANY. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zzwPJ2TJ1vLrTzSd_DsQXElOUAcVA-I_STHKi7hEdDI/pubhtml 

DM ME if you have these!


----------

